# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  What kind of T?

## Jessica Loesch

What kind of T is this????



Its beautiful ....


On another note I am looking into getting an a. versicolor.

So yeah  :Smile:

----------


## purplemuffin

A...very expensive one!! Gooty Tarantula.

----------

Jessica Loesch (10-30-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Sweet!  It's beautiful.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

P. metallica  :Good Job:

----------

Jessica Loesch (10-30-2011)

----------


## purplemuffin

They are gorgeous. Totally a dream T for me!! I can't imagine spending that kind of money on a spider though, unless I was extremely experienced with them, and possibly hoping to breed them!  :Surprised: 

Soo..not going to be my first T! Would love to get to see one in person someday though  :Smile:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

By the way, P. metallica are Old World T's. I would LOVE one though.. so awesome and beautiful.

And also, the blue A. versi are STUNNING! I would so recommend trying to get your hands on the blue one. They make such an awesome T to look at--if they're out and about  :Razz: .

----------


## Jessica Loesch

I'll be looking here locally, so I hope I find something  :Smile:   I didn't know there were different colors?

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I'll be looking here locally, so I hope I find something   I didn't know there were different colors?


A. versi come in two different colors or phases. The usual one you find is maroon or dark red on the first segment of the body, then the abdomen is a greenish color. In the other phase, the coloration is an overall light blue color. If you look up photos you will find so many of each phase.

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Oooohhh.    I have seen the maroon/green pictures and the blue pictures, I like both ....  But the blue is my favorite.  Should I just ask for a blue phase a. versi then?

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Hm I think I might get one of each of the a versis  :Smile:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-06-2011)

----------


## babyknees

> What kind of T is this????
> 
> 
> 
> Its beautiful ....
> 
> 
> On another note I am looking into getting an a. versicolor.
> 
> So yeah


My dream T!! I plan to get one once I've got more experience and time with the ones I have now. First time I saw one I knew I needed to have one.

----------


## Skittles1101

Jessica, I'm so excited you're getting a T! Believe me when I tell you, that I had *ZERO* intentions of ever owning a spider, EVER. I wasn't scared of them, I just didn't see the point..but...my Versi (Irwin) fell into my lap pretty much and I couldn't turn it down. I fell in love with him, and just bought my third T lol.

I think you'll really enjoy the Versi, I liked how mine even as a sling was not very flighty and just took his time walking up my arm.

Now, just a word of advice, since my Irwin just died last week due to a completely preventable accident on my part, be VERY careful handling. I will now be sitting on the floor anytime I handle my Ts. Irwin fell off my arm from only about 4-5 feet and died from the fall...

----------

Jessica Loesch (11-01-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> A. versi come in two different colors or phases. The usual one you find is maroon or dark red on the first segment of the body, then the abdomen is a greenish color. In the other phase, the coloration is an overall light blue color. If you look up photos you will find so many of each phase.


Avicularia versicolor only come in one color phase  :Confused:  They change color from babies to adult though if that is what you ment?

Sling/Juvy color:


Adult:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (10-31-2011),Jessica Loesch (11-01-2011),_Skittles1101_ (10-31-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

getting my versi on wednesday!

----------

_Skittles1101_ (11-02-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> getting my versi on wednesday!


Woooohoooo  :Dancin' Banana:  Congrats!!!

----------

Jessica Loesch (11-01-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

I'm thinking about the I. Sp. Recife (can't remember spelling right now on phone lol)
....
Thoughts? 
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk

----------


## Boanerges

> I'm thinking about the I. Sp. Recife (can't remember spelling right now on phone lol)
> ....
> Thoughts? 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I have never kept an Iridopelma of any kind before because I am not really into them that much (UNLESS you are talking about the I. seladonium, I would take one of those in a heart beat but I don't see them being for sale). With that said I don't know much about them but if I recall correctly the are all pretty defensive and quick to throw up a threat display.

----------

Jessica Loesch (11-01-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Gotcha ...  lol. Ill hold out for my g pulhra then  :Smile: 

I really like a lot of the avic species, esp the purpurea.

Im a big fan of blues purples pinks and black. Gray too and not so much brown. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk

----------


## AK907

I knew only a matter of time before you joined us here in the invert forum.  :Good Job:

----------

Jessica Loesch (11-01-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Lol shush. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk

----------


## Boanerges

> Gotcha ...  lol. Ill hold out for my g pulhra then 
> 
> I really like a lot of the avic species, esp the purpurea.
> 
> Im a big fan of blues purples pinks and black. Gray too and not so much brown. 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


LOVE the pulchra and the purpurea  :Good Job:   :Good Job:  



> I knew only a matter of time before you joined us here in the invert forum.


LOL  :Salute:  



> Lol shush. 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


 :ROFL:

----------


## Michelle.C

While P.metallica is one of the more attractive species common-ish to the pet trade, you definitely need some experience under your belt before messing with any Pokie (Poecilotheria). That being said, Poecilotheria metallica would not be the first I started with, strictly because a mistake can lead to a $150 + sling dying.  

Continue on the path of Avics, etc. They are quick enough they will help you learn how to deal with Pokies. When you get comfortable with how fast they are, find an Old World arboreal species (most are aggressive). This will give you the ability to deal with fast and aggressive species. Something most Pokies are. 

I actually dove into Taps (Tapinauchenius) before I messed with Poecilotheria though. Extremely fast, extremely aggressive, but also rather colorful. 

Anyway, take your time and enjoy the hobby. Move at your own pace, but remember to research all Ts you intend on purchasing to make sure they are something you can deal with.  :Smile:

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Thank you! Yes, I don't plan on venturing anywhere I can't handle yet, esp with a 200$ spider  :Wink: 

I'll be browsing arachnoboards to find a good list of species to look up  :Smile:   I have 2 more I want now, which I mentioned above, but will have to wait on those  :Smile:

----------


## AK907

> Lol shush. 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


How dare you shush me!  :Wag of the finger: 

I think you need an orange bitey thing! (P. murinus) Great starter T.  :Very Happy: 

See, puppy dog tame.  :Good Job: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7oJ2S1ixzU

I'm obviously kidding...

----------


## purplemuffin

^OH I really want one of those OBTs..someday!  :Very Happy:  So orange..and so ANGRY!!  :Love:

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Haha no thanks ... lol.  I'm happier with the nice ones.  lol.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Avicularia versicolor only come in one color phase  They change color from babies to adult though if that is what you ment?


Oh wow, I never knew this. I honestly thought there were two different color phases. I never knew about the color change thing actually  :Embarassed:  :Razz: . Whoops!

----------

